# Last contracts (NSFW)



## cauzimme (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello,
I was quite busy with contracts lately, I'm working my ass off to deliver everyones photos before christmas, here's the last shoots that I did.

1. On thursday, a new in the business sweatheart 

Nudity follow this link







2. On friday, a lovely escort who just gain some weight and don't feel sexy anymore 





3. On friday, a cute bubbly blond;





4. Last Wednesday, a very friendly escort from Toronto, we had so much fun shooting in a swingers, adult club!





I still have 2 contracts tomorow and one on monday! Everything is really going well!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad to hear that things are going well!  The first image is very nice with great lighting, but I'm never a fan of the 'smooshed breast' look.  I think this would have been much stronger if she'd only put her hands to her breasts rather then actually pressing them, and watch it when using white socks on set; the bottoms almost always look dirty!

I really like the second; the look and lighting are excellent.  I think though I would drop the highlights and lift the shadows just a bit, but other than that, top-notch!

The overally lighting in #3 seems just a bit too hot and the shadow on her let too harsh. NOt also the (IMO) less than attractive specular highlights on the sofa back.

The last one is nice; good lighting, nice pose.  

Just my $00.02 - YMMV


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 19, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Glad to hear that things are going well!  The first image is very nice with great lighting, but I'm never a fan of the 'smooshed breast' look.  I think this would have been much stronger if she'd only put her hands to her breasts rather then actually pressing them, and watch it when using white socks on set; the bottoms almost always look dirty!
> 
> I really like the second; the look and lighting are excellent.  I think though I would drop the highlights and lift the shadows just a bit, but other than that, top-notch!
> 
> ...




Thank you, what would you suggest for big boobs that are soft? If I want to lift them without really pressing them ? She only haves like cotton bra, so I wasn't a big fan, no lingerie. 
I'm so dreaming of having all size of bra-lingerie one day, would make things so much more easier for me.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 19, 2015)

Lovely stuff.  I hope to have more detailed comments later when I come up for air (drowning in work at the moment)  Thanks for sharing and thanks also to your models--if someone is a first-time model it's a big step for them to say "sure, go ahead, I'll pose and you can post/share the photos."

Good luck with the other work...sounds like you're doing very well!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2015)

Lovely work!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Thank you, what would you suggest for big boobs that are soft? If I want to lift them without really pressing them ? She only haves like cotton bra, so I wasn't a big fan, no lingerie.
> I'm so dreaming of having all size of bra-lingerie one day, would make things so much more easier for me.


Something like this (There are many styles/sizes, not recommending this one in particular).  I would say, 'they are what they are' and not fight it.  Try different poses perhaps.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay, a more detailed C&C.

Again, thanks for sharing.  Your use of light, framing, and posing is so much better, you're improving by leaps and bounds.  Give yourself a "pat on the back."  And keep coming back and sharing results.

1.  Here's a tip--if she twists a quarter turn to her right (to the camera) it will take 5 pounds off of her waist.  I agree with TiredIron about pushing the breasts up.  Better to just have her lightly cover them. Also agree with him about the white sox.  I'm guessing that in your neck of the woods with so many women wearing boots, high sox are popular.    But I think she'd look better with them off.  What would be far better is to have a long piece of sheer cloth (like a curtain....you can get them on Amazon in white or lace or other colors for like $8 USD) and partially drape her with it.

2.  I don't think she looks overweight and I imagine she loves this shot a lot.  However, as a general rule when dealing with a model who's short and stout or perhaps overweight, it's usually better to have them flat (on their stomach to hide their stomach) or standing (so gravity works in their favor).  It's hard to make a sitting pose work well for someone who's overweight but you've pulled it off here.  Good use of the cover/fabric/top to cover her biceps/upper arms (which if someone is overweight, it will tend to show there).  I think her face on one side is overblown.  With a black backdrop, black hair, black fabric, you did a good job of not having her disappear into the background so we just see her face, arms and thighs.  Here's another pose idea for her if she's weight conscious--pose her on her stomach facing the camera.  If she doesn't want to show her face, she can have her head down (so hair covers part of her face).  What we see is her shoulders, arms, part of her face, and her cleavage.  One other hint--a crucifix on a thin cross on any woman is like a flashing neon arrow pointing to a woman's cleavage for most men.

#3.  Don't like the background.  And I think it's overfit.  And I don't like the blur around the eyes (I'm guessing she doesn't want her face revealed).   That said...she looks lovely, it's a superb pose, and it's a lovely shot.  One small thing I'd change--her right foot disappears in to the sofa and cuts her toes off...which reduces the flow/lines she creates.  But that's a dynamite pose.  She looks simultaneously busty/curvy and flowing/long, svelte.  Good glamour poses can do that.

#4.  Just fricking outstanding--I love it.  I'd make two post-production changes.  I'd lighten the hair in her part a little bit.  It's in shadow but it makes her look like her roots are showing badly.  Just a little bit of light there improves that.  Second, between the backdrop, the pole, her pose, and the perspective, you've got a lot of vertical lines flowing up.  To me, that horizontal line from the window on the far left is irritating and I'd remove it (which can be easily done).  Just a few other comments. First, I bet it would look good as a B&W with all those great lines.  Second, if you had access to the same space (looks like pole dancing studio--yes?) and model...keep the same angle but change your positioning.  I bet you could get a full reflection of her on the floor...and that would be beautiful.

As for the pose you provided the link to:  lovely pose, lovely shot.  The blur over the eyes is distracting.  Better to just have a narrow DoF and focus on one part of the body--shoot a bodyscape, than have it all in focus except the eyes and face.  Second, I didn't like the part of the comforter that was showing...better I think to have it all sheets or white.  I also didn't like the gap between the pillows/cushions so you have the black column emerging from her legs.  That said, it's a lovely, soft, very boudoir, romantic-feeling shot.  You've got the light perfect for that theme--it's soft, it compliments, not harsh, no extreme contrast, good use of bokeh.  The pose is sexy and elegant and beautiful.  If you want to shoot the same pose with the same model and hide her face, she can put her forearms over her face as if she's overcome with passion or emotion.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fine photos.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you  

And thanks a lot for all the CC and suggestion!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 19, 2015)

If it has not yet been mentioned, I do not think the blur does much to obscure the identity of your models, and is more distracting than not. I am nor sure what the solution would be, since I see what you're trying to do here, but honestly I think you need to make a decision about which is your priority - your clients privacy or the aesthetic appeal of your samples.

It may very well be that you cannot have it both ways.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 19, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Thank you, what would you suggest for big boobs that are soft?




I feel like this is a trick question....yep...now I am sure...definitely a trick question.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 19, 2015)

In terms of protecting identity with the type of photography you're doing (i.e.: promotional...so you don't want to hide them in shadow), I think your 3 best options are:
1.  A pose that doesn't show full-face or maybe gets mostly the top of the head (b/c the model is looking down).
2.  A large hat that obscures part of the face.
3.  A prop (a rose, a veil or piece of fabric, a pillow, some fabric).


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 19, 2015)

unpopular said:


> If it has not yet been mentioned, I do not think the blur does much to obscure the identity of your models, and is more distracting than not. I am nor sure what the solution would be, since I see what you're trying to do here, but honestly I think you need to make a decision about which is your priority - your clients privacy or the aesthetic appeal of your samples.
> 
> It may very well be that you cannot have it both ways.



They are the one who decide about the blur, I always send them photos first and ask them if they'd like more blur or not.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 19, 2015)

#4 is an amazing capture!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 22, 2015)

You are getting GOOOOOD!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 22, 2015)

I think Unpopular made a point. You'll probably need to find a way to have a professional looking studio background rather than the appearance of a hotel room. Your skill level needs to be able to compete with other photographers in your area so it might help to see what other boudoir and portrait photographers are showing on their websites and offering to clients. (I did a quick search and looked at a couple of sites, there's some competition there that are really good.) And if you're portfolio building probably instead of young women who have a concern about faces showing you'll need to find models who would do some shoots as TFP (in trade, photos for modeling).

You might need to think about how you're conducting your work as a professional photographer, doing photos for champagne etc. seems like just for fun or a hobby but after spending money to upgrade equipment and getting a business license you might need to think about what's next, how to move forward as a pro photographer. You could look at American Society of Media Photographers or PPA; they're geared to pro photographers in the US but ASMP has webinars at no cost, you don't have to be a member - it's under Business as Unusual, the next one isn't til late January, there's a different topic each month. Or maybe even look at Photo Magazine | Professional Photography Industry News and Resources which covers the photography business.


----------



## cauzimme (Dec 30, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think Unpopular made a point. You'll probably need to find a way to have a professional looking studio background rather than the appearance of a hotel room. Your skill level needs to be able to compete with other photographers in your area so it might help to see what other boudoir and portrait photographers are showing on their websites and offering to clients. (I did a quick search and looked at a couple of sites, there's some competition there that are really good.) And if you're portfolio building probably instead of young women who have a concern about faces showing you'll need to find models who would do some shoots as TFP (in trade, photos for modeling).
> 
> You might need to think about how you're conducting your work as a professional photographer, doing photos for champagne etc. seems like just for fun or a hobby but after spending money to upgrade equipment and getting a business license you might need to think about what's next, how to move forward as a pro photographer. You could look at American Society of Media Photographers or PPA; they're geared to pro photographers in the US but ASMP has webinars at no cost, you don't have to be a member - it's under Business as Unusual, the next one isn't til late January, there's a different topic each month. Or maybe even look at Photo Magazine | Professional Photography Industry News and Resources which covers the photography business.




I'm specializing in escorts photography, there isn't a lot in my Area, i'm not worried and I know who is my competition, I've met them, friends had shoot with them, I did shoot with them...

I'm not doing photoshoot for fun anymore, well I don't have the time. Everybody have to start somewhere... Now things are changing, girls have experienced photoshoots with me, they know my work and are booking....

I'm doing really well. I guess it helps to be an escort, girls trust me.

Thank for the suggestion, but I found background boring, it's not my style or the look i'm looking for. I'll keep to do what I do, it's popular I just need to keep improving.

Thanks for the links


----------



## JoeW (Dec 31, 2015)

Glad you've found a niche...in my experience, most successful pros do exactly that--they find a niche and focus on that.  And I understand the comment about shooting in studio but for your clients, a bed or bedroom or hotel room works perfectly (as long as you can get a room that will function effectively for shoots.  Just a thought--some hotels or B&Bs will trade space for publicity shots.  So if you shot some of their space for a website or brochure, they might comp you a room in the middle of the day (between check-out and check-in).  Chains would do this but if it's an individually owned space, that's a possibility.


----------

